# Pacific Smart Carts - How Good?



## endurostorm (Nov 13, 2011)

Hiya (sorry for the double post to the driving forum too, i should have posted this here first i think?)

I and my sister are doing research on the best all around mini horse cart for street, pleasure, desert, rough, rocky, sandy terrain driving? I specifically would like to know more details about the Pacific Smart Cart from long term users/owners that have had them and been using them and anyone that has had one and has an opinion about them?

I can't seem to find any more recent discussions and comments and feedback about the Pacific Smart Cart than this list from 2009. Well two years have gone by. How are the Smart Cart's continuing to hold up?

Are they the 'BEST' ride out there in comfort with the air bags? Are the air bags problem free, maintenance free? Can these carts travel well through sand and deeper arena footings? Are they worth the $3k price? How do they compare with a leaf spring cart? I also heard rumor that some of them had weld problems quite a few years ago and this may be the reason 'why' they don't allow a US distributor now and you can only buy direct from Canada.

Does anyone know anyone in the Southern California area that owns one that I can see in person? Does anyone know of one used and where are you finding the used sales ad's? Lots of questions i know but if this cart is going on my obsessed wish list to save for i really do want to see and drive one in person and not walk in blindly for this kind money or is it just an expensive nice cart that i'll be just as happy with an amazing wood easy entry with good steel wheels and leaf spring or U or C spring. I'd like to specifically hear pros and cons about the Pacific Smart Cart? Thanks in advance.

Kathy & Never


----------



## kathy k (Nov 13, 2011)

http://mysite.verizon.net/carriagebarn37/HOME.htm

Hi Kathy, Have you spoken to Arnold "Riff" at the Carriage Barn in Camerillo CA. He is or has been a distributor of the smart cart and I think he could give you good information regarding them.

Good luck in your search.

Kathy


----------



## endurostorm (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Thank you so much! No i've not spoken to him. I will email him now and call tomorrow. Thanks so much. I'm still trying to find more mini and driving clubs here in Southern California. I appreciate your reply and help.

Kathy


----------



## Matthijs (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Kathy,

I just saw on the cdlist that Marjean is offering a smartcart for sale, it was her demo as she was selling them. Asking $2500.00 That is only the second used one I have seen for sale.

Marjean is the lady that runs Camptown harness.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi there, Kathy!




Welcome to the driving forum. Forgive my short replies below, my carpal tunnel is acting up a bit but I don't mean to sound curt.







endurostorm said:


> I and my sister are doing research on the best all around mini horse cart for street, pleasure, desert, rough, rocky, sandy terrain driving? I specifically would like to know more details about the Pacific Smart Cart from long term users/owners that have had them and been using them and anyone that has had one and has an opinion about them?


I don't have one but that's because after handling them and driving them I decided they were not the best fit for my needs. IMO, and IMO only, the Smart Cart is a great fit for B minis, larger drivers, and anyone who needs a cart which can adjust and be comfortable for a large variety of horses and people. (I'm a tiny driver with two narrow A minis and never need to adjust for passengers or anyone else.)



endurostorm said:


> I can't seem to find any more recent discussions and comments and feedback about the Pacific Smart Cart than this list from 2009. Well two years have gone by. How are the Smart Cart's continuing to hold up?


You must have missed the threads from Kelly in Alaska about hers.



We helped her purchase and get hers fitted just this spring if I recall.

There's really no question about how they "hold up"- Pacific is a top-quality brand with a long history and like their full-sized vehicles, the Smart Cart is made to last.







endurostorm said:


> Are they the 'BEST' ride out there in comfort with the air bags? Are the air bags problem free, maintenance free? Can these carts travel well through sand and deeper arena footings? Are they worth the $3k price? How do they compare with a leaf spring cart? I also heard rumor that some of them had weld problems quite a few years ago and this may be the reason 'why' they don't allow a US distributor now and you can only buy direct from Canada.


As far as I know there are U.S. distributors and I believe any weld problems were addressed. Any cart is going to have difficulty with deep sand so if you plan to do a lot of arena driving, I'd find a cart that can use pneumatic tires which will help you float on top of the footing. The wheels on the Smart Cart are fairly wide and do better than narrow wooden wheels but nothing is going to beat a pneumatic for sand. I can't comment on how the airbags hold up over time but they certainly do produce a comfortable ride, one easily comparable to the torsion axles I use. DEFINITELY better than leaf springs! The "best ride" is going to depend on the individual person's preferences and the terrain they drive over, but the airbags are definitely nice.



endurostorm said:


> Does anyone know anyone in the Southern California area that owns one that I can see in person? Does anyone know of one used and where are you finding the used sales ad's? Lots of questions i know but if this cart is going on my obsessed wish list to save for i really do want to see and drive one in person and not walk in blindly for this kind money or is it just an expensive nice cart that i'll be just as happy with an amazing wood easy entry with good steel wheels and leaf spring or U or C spring. I'd like to specifically hear pros and cons about the Pacific Smart Cart? Thanks in advance.


Breanna Sheahan at UC Davis has one and would know who else does in that area. I love the look of wooden carts but have to tell you, after owning and driving high-performance CDE models like the Bellcrown Aerocrown and Pacific Smart Cart, you'll never go back.



They are just so much more comfortable for the horse when properly adjusted! Less squeaking, less rattling, no warping due to dampness or heat, better draft angle, more adjustable, much more room for the horse to bend between the shafts, shorter turn radius...yeah. So. Much. Nicer.





Leia


----------



## Minimor (Nov 14, 2011)

Matthijs said:


> Hi Kathy,
> 
> I just saw on the cdlist that Marjean is offering a smartcart for sale, it was her demo as she was selling them. Asking $2500.00 That is only the second used one I have seen for sale.
> 
> Marjean is the lady that runs Camptown harness.


Marjean's cart is sold--she posted the sold announcement this afternoon. That sold fast!


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Smart Cart for my 36 " mini and love it . Air Bags are in my opinion the only down side of the SC - you have to remember to check/fill them before you drive . I use a pump that I found at a bike shop for air shocks on racing bikes for my air bags and it is easy to pump them up. A smooth ride for sure . I also have 2 minis that are 33 " . Have used the SC with my older experienced 33 " gelding and he had no problem pulling but think a cart like the Bellcrown looks better with the smaller minis. I bought a used wooden road cart with carriage springs - a smooth ride but am keeping this cart for certain shows as I don't want to damage the wooden road cart hauling it around. The wooden road cart is not an easy entry either.

What size are your minis ?


----------



## KellyAlaska (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have not posted in awhile but anytime I see a Pacific Smart Cart question I just can't help myself. I was in your shoes last summer and everyone's feedback on the forum was very helpful to me during my cart selection process. Picking the perfect cart is a very difficult and personal decision so I will just give my short opinion of the Smart Cart and why I chose it in hopes that it will help you choose the right cart for your set up.

I love my Smart Cart. I had it narrowed down to the Bell Crown Mini Crown and the Pacific Smart Cart. I think for comfort you can't beat the torsion axles or the air bag suspension. The Mini Crown is a little cheaper but once I added all my upgrades they were about the same price. My Mini/Shetland Stallion is 36" so he is a good sized B mini and he has no problem pulling the Smart Cart. I do agree with the previous posts that if you have a small Mini I would choose the Mini Crown. The weight difference between the two carriages is around 22 lbs but I do think the Mini Crown looks better with refined A sized Mini's. My pony was on the cusp of the large size for the Mini Crown so the fact that the Smart Cart was adjustable up to 44 inches allowed plenty of room to balance it correctly.

It is also important to take into consideration how many people will be driving the cart and how often you will be taking along a passenger. My husband enjoys driving our Mini and I weigh about 100 pounds less than he does so we both prefer the airbag system at a different level. It only takes about 5 mins to adjust the air bag system which in my opinion takes customizing your individual ride to a whole new level.

The Smart Cart is super easy to adjust. It takes my husband about 5 mins to loosen the bolts and make any necessary changes. I think the cart is very well made and since almost every aspect of the cart is adjustable it ensures a comfortable fit for your horse. It is very quiet and the wheels are heavy duty and well made. I drive my Mini in the grass and on a dirt/gravel road so I can't give you any feedback about sand or other deep footing.

I also noticed on the Pacific Carriage Company website they have a shipping deal going on right now that they will ship carts anywhere in the US or Canada for S200 which is a great deal! It would probably be easier to just work directly with them vs using a vendor.

I hope this helps 





Kelly


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2011)

Most comfy Cart I have been in, was the Country Road cart I had. Even after breaking my back, thing rode like a Rolls!


----------

